# Worlds Most Powerful Engine



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

Wartsila has issued a press release noting that the worlds first 14 cylinder low speed engine entered service on Sept.1st.2006 in a "large ,fast,container vessel", presumably that would be the Emma Maersk.
developed by Wartsila Corp. the 14 cylinder Wartsila RT-flex96C engine is also the worlds most powerful engine with an output of 80,080kW [108,920bhp] at 102 revs.


----------



## Peter B (Nov 12, 2006)

dom said:


> Wartsila has issued a press release noting that the worlds first 14 cylinder low speed engine entered service on Sept.1st.2006 in a "large ,fast,container vessel", presumably that would be the Emma Maersk.
> developed by Wartsila Corp. the 14 cylinder Wartsila RT-flex96C engine is also the worlds most powerful engine with an output of 80,080kW [108,920bhp] at 102 revs.


That is exactly the type of engine installed in Emma Maersk and her sister ships (so far the Emma and the Estelle has entered service).
The engine is aided by two electric shaft motors, each developing 9 MW, making the total maximum output to the propeller ~133,500 bhp).


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

See thread by R58484956 of 5th may 2006 on worlds largest diesel.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Peter ;
The 2 shaft electric motors at 9 MW each is huge ??? What kind of generator capacity does she have or is there a steam plant using exhaust gas to generate steam to a turbo - generator ???
Derek


----------



## Peter B (Nov 12, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> Peter ;
> The 2 shaft electric motors at 9 MW each is huge ??? What kind of generator capacity does she have or is there a steam plant using exhaust gas to generate steam to a turbo - generator ???
> Derek


Derek;
She's got five diesel generators with a combined output of 20,700 kW and one combined gas/steam turbine generator of 8,500 kW driven by the main engine exhaust. In total 29,2 MW.

Edited to add:
See fact sheet here: http://www.maersk.com/NR/rdonlyres/...9-417971C4A710/0/EmmaMærskL203FactSheetUK.pdf
...and "official" yard photo here: http://www.maersk.com/NR/rdonlyres/DA9D71D3-9824-43D8-B6D2-49F50745781C/0/EMMAMÆRSK.jpg


----------

